# What is a 2 way Firewall program?



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello,

I use the Vista built in Firewall.

But I have read that it's only 1 way Firewall, and that I need a 2 way Firewall.

What exactly is a 2 way Firewall?

And is there a free one for Vista?

Thank you


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

A oneway firewall only stops incoming traffic while a twoway stops both incoming and outgoing. The Vista firewall can be configured to twoway but it is not user friendly. 
The Firewall from PCTools works well with VISTA if you think you need twoway.

http://www.pctools.com/firewall/?ref=google_free&gclid=COTzkar3lJECFQMRlwodqmmEOg


----------

